# Colostrum 7 months after weaning?



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not pregnant, I know that for sure.

I can get a fair amount of colostrum or even milky looking liquid from squeezing my nipples, I can squirt it a few feet away (sorry if TMI







, I'm just trying to convey that it's more than a droplet).

I haven't nursed or pumped since March, is this normal? It seems weird to me.


----------



## Luv_My_Babies (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/nip...charge/WO00093
http://www.womentowomen.com/breasthe...discharge.aspx

I weaned my youngest in January and yesterday I noticed that my left nipple was leaking. Weird. Check out the above links--they may help you.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

With DD1, I had tiny amounts of milk present for more than a year after complete weaning (I weaned her really young). They only went away when I got pregnant with the twins. They've been weaned since June (please no crap about my early weaning-- I have serious health problems) and I still have tiny drops of yellowish milk.

If you keep squeezing them "just to see what's there," (I always did too!) you'll be giving just enough stimulation to encourage a tiny amount of continued production. The only way to make it stop is to completely stop trying to express anything.

But it sounds like you have quite a lot. If you haven't expressed any at all, it might just have been building up in there. It can take a long time for those last bits of milk to be reabsorbed, and for your body to stop producing, especially if you nursed a long time.

I think it's fine, and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
With DD1, I had tiny amounts of milk present for more than a year after complete weaning (I weaned her really young). They only went away when I got pregnant with the twins. They've been weaned since June (please no crap about my early weaning-- I have serious health problems) and I still have tiny drops of yellowish milk.

If you keep squeezing them "just to see what's there," (I always did too!) you'll be giving just enough stimulation to encourage a tiny amount of continued production. The only way to make it stop is to completely stop trying to express anything.

But it sounds like you have quite a lot. If you haven't expressed any at all, it might just have been building up in there. It can take a long time for those last bits of milk to be reabsorbed, and for your body to stop producing, especially if you nursed a long time.

I think it's fine, and I wouldn't worry about it.

yeah, this is what I figured. The thing is, I only happened to "check" 4 months after weaning. And I wasn't leaking or anything before then, so it was just sitting in there? Weird. My youngest actually didn't nurse, I EP'd for her ... this almost makes me feel like I should try to pump again since it seems like I'd be able to induce again, liquid gold and all. Ugh, probably not







.


----------



## rivkah (Oct 9, 2008)

This happened to me also. I could express for almost a year after weaning. Weird huh?


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I remember learning at a LLL meeting that it is perfectly normal to produce milk 2 years after weaning.


----------



## benjamins mommy (Aug 24, 2008)

my SIL hasnt breastfed in almost 3 yrs and still has milk


----------

